
ASK HN: Interview Process in Sweden? - canadian_expat
I am very early in the interview process with a company in Sweden. They have asked me for a expected salary before we proceed.<p>I am currently making a decent amount of money (in the US), but I also realize there are huge differences in culture&#x2F;taxes&#x2F;negotiation tactics that could seriously effect the potential of an offer down the road.<p>The HR guy I was talking to (he was in the UK) mentioned that he thought an intern in New York making 90k a year was way too much money. I have never lived in New York, but that seems appropriate for someone paying New York cost of living.<p>I guess what I am looking for is advice on how to proceed. I really want the offer (and the job) but I don’t want to end up making signifigantly less money because I suck at international negotiations.<p>Does anyone here work in Sweden as a Software Engineer? Is the cost of living different? I heard that finding a rental place is hard, but people say that about everywhere, what does &quot;hard to find&quot; mean? Am I locked in at this point to the expected salary I offer up? Are salaries offered as before taxes or after taxes?<p>I did already tell them my current salary, is it reasonable to say that I just don’t have enough information about Sweden to venture up a guess? 
Is it rude to ask for figures about what other people (with similar positions&#x2F;backgrounds) at the company make?
Can I ask for more information about the posisiton that they want me for first?<p>What is the public transport situation? Do people own cars or is transit enough? Will rental places have washer&#x2F;dryers&#x2F;kitchens?<p>I have read some information online about salaray negotiations, but the ones I have read kind of seem to contradict each other.<p>TL;DR: What is an expected salary of a iOS Software Engineer in Sweden?<p>PS: I know that the market in the US is driving the fact that I get a high salary currently, is the market different in Sweden?
======
eshvk
I work for the NYC branch of a Swedish company.

1\. Salaries will be lower in Stockholm compared to NY. You are also taxed
more but you will end up saving more because cost of living is cheaper than
NY.

2\. Finding an apartment in Stockholm is hard. Not SF hard. But hard.
Typically apartments are furnished and as a New Yorker, look bigger to me than
the ones here.

3\. Public transport (within Stockholm) is pretty damn good. Most people
either live close by to our Stockholm office and walk, take the train or some
even bike. I believe I know some who have cars.

4\. Swedish culture is typically very egalitarian. This is after all the land
where you can in theory find out your coworker's salary. So I don't think you
are likely to get paid significantly less than your peers. However,
negotiations depend more on the culture of your company.

Good Luck!

~~~
canadian_expat
Thanks so much for the reply. It is good to hear it from someone with info
from both sides. I am cautiously optimistic :)

------
drakonka
I work as an SE in Stockholm, moving from Australia.

1\. Cost of living \- Compared to Australia (Perth) the pricing isn't that
high, but I think some things might be more expensive than the U.S. Alcohol
can be expensive, going out to eat can be expensive. Whenever I visit the
states it takes me a while to get used to how cheap everything seems (a lot of
that is the currency conversion too of course). At the same time though if you
need to visit a doctor you might pay like 100-200SEK and the rest is paid for
by government. I feel "safer" here (at least in my case) even though I am
making about half the money I was as a freelancer in Australia.

2\. Rental places. \- Rent (at least in Stockholm) can be expensive for a very
small place. Sodermalm is prime real estate in Stockholm and it is hard to
find places. The farther out you go the cheaper it gets, obviously. Depending
on the company they can set you up in a temporary apartment and arrange the
rent for you for the first few months or maybe a year - companies often have
connections. It IS hard for people to find rental places here, many people are
starting to buy to avoid the hassle. Banks give loans easily (too easily,
imo..) and the amount you will pay for a mortgage (amortized + interest), even
with the monthly condo board fees, can be lower than for a rental for
sometimes twice the space.

3\. Salary \- Salaries tend to be lower than the states. However if you are
being brought over from a non-EU country your visa will probably not be
accepted if the salary is too low to live on - Unions are a big deal here. My
visa almost got rejected because they deemed my monthly salary (that I was
living comfortably on) was too low for my title. Better work/life balance than
in the states from what I've seen - more public holidays, more relaxed work
environment, make the lower salaries worth it.

4\. Taxes. \- Salaries are offered as before taxes, at least that was my
experience. But when I got the offer over the phone I asked specifically about
what my monthly salary would be after tax. They understood the question
because here taxes are high and the taxation system can be confusing - you are
taxed more or less not just based on your salary but even your neighborhood
plays a role. A lot can go to taxes, so it is important to find out. I think
it is a great system - the higher taxes employees pay really goes to benefit
everyone - but it can be a shock to see such a high tax % on your paycheck the
first time.

5\. Public transport. \- Public transport is great in Stockholm. Three main
ways to get around: subway closer to city suburbs, train if a bit farther
away, buses everywhere. It takes me about 10 minutes to get to my office on
subway. Public transport prices are reasonable - something like 800SEK per
month for unlimited subway/train trips (my employer has a system that
automatically takes out the fee for my train card from my salary so I can't
remember the exact cost, sorry). People do own cars, but many do not - public
transport is usually enough. Many people cycle, too - there is excellent
cycling infrastructure here.

6\. Dryers/kitchens/washers \- I haven't heard of a rental place without a
kitchen. Most places will have either a washer/dryer in the apartment OR a
shared laundry area for the building, but I would definitely ask.

7\. Market in Sweden \- Sweden (at least here in Stockholm) has a lot of tech
and gaming companies and startups. Programmers always seem to be in demand
here. I'm not sure how much salary is driven by this market vs the unions
(which like I said seem to have a very large sway here - they are important.
Most people are in a union and you will likely be affected by union salary
standards even if you are not in one, which is good - it is protection).

In general I have been loving living in Stockholm despite making less than I
used to. Great infrastructure, great health benefits, various government-
supported work perks (like a health allowance), very animal friendly, great
bike infrastructure, nature always within walking distance, etc. It has its
problems - the Sweden Democrats party, for example. I also worry a bit about
the housing market and how easy it is to get a loan here. All in all though
it's been my favorite country to live and work in so far (out of 4).

